# How tall will windelov fern grow ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was in Cam's today.. a shame he's closing, he's only a half block from me. Anyway, he had some little windelov ferns for a decent price. I was going to get 3, but he offered me a heck of a deal on all the rest of the plants in the tank, so I took them. All but one were mounted on little lumps of lava rock.. Most of them are pretty well stuck to their rocks, four came off when I rinsed them. How big do they get, I mean, how long do the leaves get. I know the rhizomes will continue to grow, more or less. 

One of them wasn't a fern.. he didn't know what it was but it's very cool, I just hope it's one that can take low light. Wish my new camera would get here, so I can post pics. The windelovs are mostly young, the tallest is only about four inches, so how much larger will they grow ?


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Usually, you will see them 8-10". Potentially can be taller and just for reference with java fern from another forum.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow,thanks. I'm guessing mine won't get this big under my current lights.. but nice to know it's capable !


----------

